# Going Deep



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Thursday, 04/28,2016, the first deep drop trip of the season. What a thrill to be, 'Going Deep!' Let's go:

We are honored to welcome, from the great state of Minnesota, Fridley's own Mr. Vince Bizal:


Mr Bizal flew 1,592.9 miles to fish our Florida waters. Can this man from the Far North Country catch our Florida fish? Join us as we find out together. 
Captain Bryon Holland (L), and the man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard, are ready to go and so are we. We are out of here:


As a rule the Florida Fisherman ll heads North West. For this 63 hour trip we will be headed well over 100 miles to the South of Madeira Beach, Florida. 
After a great 'Jersey Girl' Tammy meal it's bunk time. We simply must be at our best. After a great 'day's' sleep it's time for the fights to begin. And, talk about fights, welcome Mr. Jack Cravel:

Not to be outdone, the African pompano are ready for a fight. Did you know that, even in Federal waters, the FWC regulates African pompano? The vessel limit is two. We quickly limited out. All over two were vented and released to fight again:



The 'endangered' American reds are everywhere, and they are hungry. Once again, all are properly vented and released. June can't come soon enough:

OH NO! Mr. Keith Blessitt, fishing out of Sarasota, Florida, has hooked something much bigger that a red snapper. This monster of the deep is putting up an unimaginable fight. On & on goes the great battle:

Finally!


Even the porgys are 'monster' sized out here:

It's always an honor to have ladies fishing with us. Welcome Tampa's own Ms. Katrina Evans:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American reds are absolutely thick on ever stop:

Mr. Shafat Ahmad, a proud native of Pakistan, drove from Atlanta, Georgia, to fish our Florida waters. What an honor to welcome Mr. Ahmad:

Mr. Allie Shamsidin has hooked something big. What a fight!


Fishing out of Osteen, Florida, Mr. Bo Janecka:

As hard as we try, we cannot get away from the American reds:

Wow! Our new friend from Minnesota can catch our hard to fool mangrove snapper. We do not see to many mangos in 200 plus feet of water. Good job!

Looks like the owner of Janecka Electric can also catch red grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Allie Shamsidin:

Fishing out of Sun City, Florida, Mr. Carl Kisner:

The red grouper are big, plentiful, and hungry:


And, speaking of 'hungry!' So are we. Absolutely nothing beats a hot off the grill pressed egg & cheese sandwich on Tampa's best Cuban bread. Mr. Bizal, this is as good as it gets. Welcome to Central Florida:

Morning!  Shafat is at it again. Good going, sir:


The American red action is absolutely non-stop:


We may not be able to keep them until June, but the memories will last a life time:



Bo is also very good at catching tuna. Rich, that's one heck of a scamp:

Let's troll out to deeper water. Mr. Eddie Sumrall:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Keith Blessitt:



We found the AJ's and they are running big:



Can this man from the North Country catch our Florida fish? You had better believe it!

This memory will last Mr. Vince Bizal, Fridley, Minnesota, a life time:

Wonder what we can expect from 600+ feet of water? Mr. Bo Janecka shows us:
Now that's a Kitty Mitchell to be proud of. At a whopping 30 pounds; it's a new Florida Fisherman ll record:

The next morning Bo tangles with a huge snowy grouper. Too bad for the grouper:

Here comes the barrel fish:

Ms. Katrina Evans puts on a show for us. This lady, this fisher lady, is showing us how to do it. What an honor having her on the Florida:

Mr. Bizal is proud of his tile fish. Good job!

It's getting late and we are still over 150 miles from Madeira Beach, Florida. Let's head home. After a cooked to order Chef Tammy prime steak dinner, with all the trimmings, it's bunk time. We are 'fished-out' tired!
Back at the dock Sunday morning. Mr. Bizal can't believe his eyes:

The jack pot winners: 
AJ 40.0 pounds
Pelagic 25.0 pounds
Tuna 25 pounds
Kitty Mitchell 30.0 pounds:



What a trip. What memories. On May 12, we do it all over again. This time we will be steaming North West. It should be another good one. 
Check out the action packed video of our trip. 

https://youtu.be/wNStSNRwcsY

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

As always great report and trip


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. What an honor to bring Central Florida to our North Florida friends.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

As always, great report, great catch.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. that's a lot of fishing.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What a fantastic report. How much does one of those trips cost?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is their website: http://hubbardsmarina.com/

I've been on a 39 hour trip, it was hard core fishing all the way. Not the typical tourist trap head boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! This is serious fishing for serious fishermen. We play NO games. The 63 hour trip cost $799.00. Only 18 anglers go on these extended trips. It's almost like a private charter. The Florida leaves 3:00 P.M. Thursday & returns 6 A.M. Sunday. Two more 63 hour trips are scheduled for 2016...5/12 & 8/11. For those trips we will be fishing NW of Madeira Beach, Florida in waters approaching 1,000 feet.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Thanks guys! This is serious fishing for serious fishermen. We play NO games. The 63 hour trip cost $799.00. Only 18 anglers go on these extended trips. It's almost like a private charter. The Florida leaves 3:00 P.M. Thursday & returns 6 A.M. Sunday. Two more 63 hour trips are scheduled for 2016...5/12 & 8/11. For those trips we will be fishing NW of Madeira Beach, Florida in waters approaching 1,000 feet.



sounds like it would be a blast to go on one of those 63 hour trips.
Can't wait for the next report from 5/12.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

They are something else, over 24 hours of actual fishing time. Once passed the 600-700 foot mark the fish are really big and different from what we catch on shorter trips. Guys, it's a real honor to bring these reports to you. The only thing better would be to have you join us.


----------

